# ASMR makes me horny



## s12345

Oh man.. just watch this.. instant boner!
I love ASMR! It makes me feel so horny!










For those of you who don't know ASMR: it's a technique of various sounds that trigger specific parts of your brain to make you feel soothed and calm down/sleep.

Who has the same feeling I do?


----------



## tea111red

does this make you horny


----------



## Shinobi1001

I use ASMR as well. They make me feel comfortable, but you should listen to the ASMR videos that are actually sexual. They da best.


----------



## caveman8

Actually it shouldn't if you are experiencing the real thing. It's relaxing, not sexual.


----------



## Owlbear

caveman8 said:


> Actually it shouldn't if you are experiencing the real thing. It's relaxing, not sexual.


Kind of this. I listen to them before going to bed usually to relax. But not just for ASMR tingles but also just the whole "concerned friend" or "positive affirmations" types.






I've fallen asleep plenty of times to that. Reminds me of my ex while also being far enough from her that I'm comfortable.

I mean who wouldn't want a woman whispering nice things to them before they drift off?


----------



## s12345

I can't be the only guy of girls whose sweet female voices give him a boner.


----------

